# The Other Speed



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Kona in posessed-puppy mode....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww! Love it!:biggrin:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Bet that toy, gets killed humanely and quickly!:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Tee hee! Kona looks like fun!:tongue:


----------

